# Amazon EC2, FreeBSD and ZFS Question



## Fatman (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. I setup a FreeNAS server for a friend of mine recently and now would like to replicate snapshots to a EC2 host online. The snapshots being backed up will only contain small amounts of data so I figure I could possibly use Amazon's cloud services to store the snapshots.

Has anyone successfully setup freebsd and zfs with Amazon's EC2 service and if so, which ami was used? 

[EDIT: 2013/01/14]
I found ami-5339bb3a which is FreeBSD/EC2 9.1-RELEASE amd64/HVM. I'll need to read up some more on using Amazon but plan on testing this shortly to see if it works.
http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-on-ec2/

Thanks in advance.

Fatman


----------



## namotco (Jun 3, 2013)

Would you mind posting about your setup?  Was there anything special you had to do?


----------

